# Questions about freelancing in Berlin as a developer and freelance visa



## rovingr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I am moving to Berlin in a few months and will be working as a freelance Python/Django/Data application developer. What are the going rates for Python developers with 5+ years of experience?

Additionally, I've been doing some research into the freelance visa process. I'm actually a French citizen, but am still in the midst of a long, not very fun hunt for some documents to prove it, so I will be applying for a freelancing visa in Germany. Anyone have any helpful tips or comment based on their experience securing a freelance visa? Anyone have any business plan documents that they used for their process, or suggestions about creating a successful one? Finally, with regards to the bank statements, I have seen some information that states that they like to see around 13k in your account in order for you to stay for a year. If I have more than this amount, will I still have to show future freelancing contracts? Also, can some of this amount be in brokerage accounts, or does it all need to be in cash?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Google 'gehalt python' and you should be able to find salary comparison sites like this 
It's also can be done by location as well.
[ € ] Gehalt Python-web-entwickler - Gehälter Python-web-entwickler und Löhne Branche ▶ Software


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

for Visa : https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/305249/en/
but to get a date at Ausländerbehörde you ' ll need great staying power...


----------

